# It's All Too Much



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

So, my New Year's resolution is to get my house organized.

I have been reading this book called "It's All Too Much" - can't remember the author right now. It breaks down each room and teaches you not only how to organize, but how to part with the items that are not essential. - According to the author, I don't REALLY need 6 bread pans...who knew?

Has anyone else read this book? If so, did you find it helpful?

I noticed that alot of the author's ideas go against the "prepping" principal of "storage". On the other hand, it has made me realize that I need to keep the items that I consider "essential". Items that don't meet that criteria should be packed up and given away.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

It's really about what works for _you_. You might not need those 6 bread pans, but I do. I'm reading a book right now about simplifying my life. Some of it will work, some not, but I'm still getting some good ideas. As far as prepping goes, as long as you have a space for it and it's organized so that you can rotate your stock, I don't see a problem. (I'm working on this one - it's a work in progress).


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i may look into that book. i am currently moving slowing into our new home. problems have come up that there isn't a place yet for some things, but yet, i dont' even know where to make that place. what do you do with those tiny things that fall to the bottom of storage bins, but yet i really feel those items need to be kept. we wound up with a few extra of these snap type key fobs, of which i plan to use for various things around when need arises, but where to you put that kinda junk til then?? some is certainly hitting the dump, but some needs kept. its not 'office', not 'kitchen', no real catagory to speak of. that's where i fall flat in keeping up with our home organization.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> i may look into that book. i am currently moving slowing into our new home. problems have come up that there isn't a place yet for some things, but yet, i dont' even know where to make that place. what do you do with those tiny things that fall to the bottom of storage bins, but yet i really feel those items need to be kept. we wound up with a few extra of these snap type key fobs, of which i plan to use for various things around when need arises, but where to you put that kinda junk til then?? some is certainly hitting the dump, but some needs kept. its not 'office', not 'kitchen', no real catagory to speak of. that's where i fall flat in keeping up with our home organization.


This is a tough one isn't it? Probably how all of those junk drawers spring up in 96.7% of households. And when you really want that particular item, you can't find it!! Especially moving into a new place. 

One thing that helped me was to determine an 'orphan bin' for items that are small, but needed. A decorative basket or even *gasp* a drawer. If more than three of the same item is accumulated, then I would determine if a home for the item or pare down the number. One spot to go to, one spot to check.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

How about the semi-organized junk drawer? LOL! That's what I aspire to! So I can find the clasps when I need them. Actually, since part of the house was hurricaned in 08, I have clasps for the dog's lead and line -for example - taped inside a bug-out box. This surprised me the last 2 times the clasps broke, I actually found replacements...Now if I ever have a kitchen with drawers again, I think I either tape them to the inside or slightly organize it!!! ldc


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

It has been 2 weeks since I started this thread and so I thought I would give an update:

-After reading the book, I decided to start in the kitchen, since I thought this would be the least devestating emotionally (the book says you have to start in the master bedroom). After the initial run through, it was still traumatic.

- This is NOT a project that can be completed in a single day. First of all, it is physically & emotionally draining. Secondly, I was not brutal enough my first time through - I rationalized why some items should be kept. I have had to go back 4 times since and re-evaluate.

The results: I completely emptied 2 cupboards of unnecessary items (i.e. 40+ coffee cups). This meant that my plates and cups now had a cupboard of their own, so the buffet is no longer needed in the kitchen. I rearranged the Livingroom so that the desk now fits there. This made enough space that my kitchen table now fits in the kitchen for the first time ever!!

As for the junk drawer - IT IS GONE!! Pens/pencils went with the desk or into a pen stand next to the phone (this also holds the phone book). The screwdriver went back in the toolbox. I realized that everything in the junk drawer had a home somewhere else, I just had never put the items back.

Now that the kitchen is complete, I feel better about this project than when I started. I just don't know which room to tackle next...


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Put all the rooms names into a hat and draw one out.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

MontanaKJ said:


> It has been 2 weeks since I started this thread and so I thought I would give an update:
> 
> This is NOT a project that can be completed in a single day. First of all, it is physically & emotionally draining. Secondly, I was not brutal enough my first time through - I rationalized why some items should be kept. I have had to go back 4 times since and re-evaluate.* I wouldn't have a problem with leaving things 'to think on'. It really is a process on what should go where and if it works for you. I would then schedule a loose time, say in a couple of weeks, to revisit the process. Sometimes you can be TOO brutal and have a few regrets.*
> 
> As for the junk drawer - IT IS GONE!! Pens/pencils went with the desk or into a pen stand next to the phone (this also holds the phone book). The screwdriver went back in the toolbox. I realized that everything in the junk drawer had a home somewhere else, I just had never put the items back. *Congrats on this one!*


Things will get easier and faster one you get in the groove!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Excellent progress!! The more you do, the more you'll want to do. Congratulations on taking that first step.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

It took me 2 years to hit the garage and house and some stuff in the barns.

I took my time....didn't give myself a time limit, and just did it. Key is "be brutual" absolutely brutual. I did and it freed up my clutter to the point of "I love my house now and honestly I can clean in a few minutes"...without stuff in my way or junk to dust..LOL

Space--the final frontier to conquer---don't clog it up with space garbage..HAHAHA



being less cluttered I feel a huge weight off my shoulders seriously. If I hadn't used it in over 6 mons. plus out it went, goodwill, landfill, to a friend or whatever...but it left my home..HAHA

best of luck to you---when you are done you will feel so empowered. Junk can smother a person. It did me. So when you lose that clutter it just is so relieving! 

Your kitchen sounds wonderful! Now onto the next! LOL


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! I am glad I saw this post! I really need help. I am known as the family slob, but I just don't know what to do with stuff. I am going to check this book out.
hardworkingwoman


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I haven't seen this book, but many years ago I read a book by two women called, "It's Here . . . Somewhere." A lot of the same principles, it sounds like. 

I just took EIGHT bags of clothes and stuff out of our closet! Off they went to Goodwill.

Now, if I could just conquer the paper. Between the business and us, so much comes in -- it's the bane of my existence.


----------

